# Realizing what it means to think positive



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

Thinking positive is no easy task when I have nbot only learned to think negative but I have repeated this kind of thinking in my head over and over again who knows how many days of my life. It has become ingrained in my head to think this way and in turn has caused other thoughts that attract negativity, feelings, and horrible emotions that lead to terrible circumstances.

I am FINALLY starting to understand this "disorder" not by thinking abut it and obsessing about how to get over it, because thats just my anxiety gettingme all riled up again, but by doing the best I can to think positive in every situation. Even if it doesnt help wit the circumstance, I dont let myself get down and beat myself up about it...that only makes for another relapse.


This is obviosuly so hard and I am also using resources but not obsessively anymore I am sure that some of you (or all!) have realized how much I go on this forum and how much I was typing for awhile there. It does help me but I cant do it that much because it starts to take over every aspect of my life...when im at work I wonder when is the next time I will be able to get on the computer and I would think of questions that I wanted to ask everytone on here because I thought that one question would be the thing that would cure me completely.

I am trying to also be more realistic, but to reach that medium I have to be extra positive because if I am so negative about everything then I might as well go to the other extreme to arrive at a happy medium.

My FAVORITE QUOTE RIGHT NOW IS "SHOOT FOR THE MOON, EVEN IF YOU MISS, YOU'LL LAND AMONG THE STARS"

I feel myself moving more towards progress than I have in a long time. 


However, I still really need help with this and would LOVE it if those of you that either want to be more positive, or have already started to make progress by being positive..please send me a pm!

Even if I land among the stars, I want to reach for the moon while I am still young and my life is just here waiting for me to live it...


----------



## lil-nikki (Jun 22, 2006)

What you 2 just said is quite helpful, thanks.

I think I think about HOW to think positively too much, I should just start to do it.


----------



## persistent1 (Dec 18, 2004)

I have found that one of the easiest ways to become more positive is simply to take time to be grateful. Give thanks for the things you have and for all the good things in your life. So many of us can easily give a list of our faults and our shortcomings but we never take time to think about our good qualities. I would suggest making a list and repeat often or pray(if you are a believer and give thanks to God daily). This has helped me tremendously. Heres my list:

I am healthy
I have a beautiful wife who loves me
I have two lovely children 
I have a successful business
I live in the greatest country in the world
My God thinks the world of me.
I have a nice home
I am young and energetic(36)
I am getting better everyday
My Dogs love me
The economy is booming
My best years are ahead of me
SA is losing!
I have friends
Opportunity is everywhere
I am the sexiest man in the world :lol (to my wife only!)


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

You know what helped me this morning when I woke up anxious? I thought about me as a three-year-old lying on a beach in the sun and how peaceful and lovable I was. I imagined just watching my three-year-old self sleep and snuggling her. I told her how much I loved her and that great things were in her future. I felt so much better afterwards!


----------



## nairam (Jun 9, 2006)

congratulations jess..coz i think being positive will surely lead you to your recovery with SA..for the past months that's what i've been trying to develop though i have to admit that it isn't easy as it seems but still im still willing to work hard just to achieve that..i even prefer to be more optimistic than confident coz i think it has more benefits...

persistent = that's a very good advice...thinking about the things that you should be grateful, makes you feel good about yourself and lucky...


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

the importance of this is underrated, people cant get convinced with other's results till they try it themselves


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

if you want to go from a depressing thought to a good thought it's wise to take it in steps
first think of something that's a little better then your depressing thought (it could even be anger), try different thoughts and use your feelings as a guide for what sooths you a bit, then go onto an even better(or less depressing thought)
always let your feelings be your guide for what thought is the better one

(I learned this from the book "ask and it is given", it's a really good book!)


----------



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

That is great that others are thinking more deeply about this whole positive thinking thing. I am really trying to focus on this myself, because I find that its much easier and more effective to work on one thing at a time. I know that it will take months, even years to chip away all the bad thinking habits I have, and to evolve into a healthier better person but I have all of the tools that will help me, I just need to be consistent and work on one thing at a time.


Feel free to pm me whenever, it would be nice if I could talk to some of you regularely for support on this matter, and also to keep eachother in check!


----------



## Grantonio (Jan 20, 2006)

I try to stay positive by thinking of positive moments in my past and not always dwell on the bad ones. And if you find your self constantly thinking of bad situations anyways (supressing bad thoughts is proven to NOT work) then explore that bad thought and try to see where the root of the problem is and usually i find that the problem really isn't as bad as my mind makes it. This takes some practice but can be very rewarding as it causes you to accept your thoughts and stop fighting them so much. Also, Being grateful for being the person you are and noticing little things also make a big difference for me.


----------



## dora (Apr 21, 2006)

I did the following to help me on positive thinking.

1. stopped speaking out loud on negatives. (I use to whine about all the the bad things happening to me)
2. Stopped visiting forums that reminds me of negatives ( past 20+ days I didn't click on "coping up social anxiety", bcoz even though you don't talk, when you hear others referring to it, its reminds you of the negativeness that you had experienced)
3.I have this questionnaire pasted in my bathroom so that I read it every day after I shower, before I start my day. 
a) what do I like about myself.
b) what do I like about yesterday
c) who are all the people I like
d) who are all the people who like me.
You can make up question you like that will boost your confidence .
I try to come up with at least 1 or 2 different answers everyday. It might even be about strangers.
4. I also tried to smile when ever I passed by someone I am comfortable with.
I tried these for 3+ weeks , I feel lot better now. I have so much energy now a days.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I might try the book 'The Science of Wellness'


----------



## My_Shrink (Jun 27, 2006)

I wrote a longish post about this in my blog today. 

Negative ranting and raving in your mind, pointless angry 
discussions with yourself about the past, the present and 
the future is useless.


----------

